
How A High Schooler Scooped Everyone on the Iowa Poll - anon9001
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/10/business/iowa-poll-student-scoop.html
======
danso
For those who didn't/can't read the article, the hacker-specific angle:

> _How does Mr. Rawal do it? He correctly figures out the URL — the uniform
> resource locator, or full web address — that a graphic depicting the poll’s
> results appears at before their official release._

> _“URL manipulation is what I do,” he said, “and I’ve been able to get really
> good at it because, with websites like CNN and Fox, all the file names
> follow a pattern.”_

